# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  چه نرم افزارهایی برای گزارشگیری وجود دارد؟

## ir_ali_s

چه نرم افزارهایی برای گزارشگیری بجز کریستال موجود می باشد که vb.net انها را پشتیبانی می کند؟

----------


## niloufar

سلام
یکی از ساده ترین و شاید بشه گفت بهترینش ActiveReport است که اگه ک.ر.ک. واسه دات نت 2005ش رو پیدا کردی ما را هم خبر کن. دوستان دیگه هم به همین ترتیب...

----------


## meh_secure

کریستال ریپورت قوی ترینه. تقریبا هم کار باهاش ساده است. منابعش هم بیشتره. ک.ر.ک هم نمی خواد.

----------


## programmermp

با سلام 

همانطور که دوست ما گفتند کریستال ریپورت هم منابع بیشتری داره و هم بهتره من هم از آن برای گزارشگیری استفاده می کنم اما یک سریال برای اکتیو ریپورت پیدا کردم 
تست کنید ببینید عمل می کنه یا نه من که خودم اکتیو ریپورت ندارم تا تست کنم 

Serial Number For (Active Report For .net Professional v 2.1 ) :      DD-APN-10-C001733          

                   موفق باشید

----------


## behzad_gh

با سلام . من از کنترل Microsoft Report Viewer استفاده می‌کنم که همراه با Visual Studio نصب می‌شود و استفاده از آن رایگان است و محیط طراحی گزارش کاملی داره که ابزارهای مختلفی مانند لیست ، جدول ، ماتریکس ، نمودار و ... دارد . در محیط طراحی علاوه بر ایجاد پارامترها ، دیتاسورسهای مختلف شما توانایی ایجاد فانکشن‌هایی به زبان وی بی رو نیز دارید . که در مجموع ابزار کاملی است . البته من چون با Crystal Report کار نکرده ام نمی‌دونم که توانایی اون در چه سطحی است .

----------


## ir_ali_s

از راهنمایی تون ممنون. :تشویق:

----------


## niloufar

> با سلام . من از کنترل Microsoft Report Viewer استفاده می‌کنم که همراه با Visual Studio نصب می‌شود و استفاده از آن رایگان است و محیط طراحی گزارش کاملی داره که ابزارهای مختلفی مانند لیست ، جدول ، ماتریکس ، نمودار و ... دارد . در محیط طراحی علاوه بر ایجاد پارامترها ، دیتاسورسهای مختلف شما توانایی ایجاد فانکشن‌هایی به زبان وی بی رو نیز دارید . که در مجموع ابزار کاملی است . البته من چون با Crystal Report کار نکرده ام نمی‌دونم که توانایی اون در چه سطحی است .


سلام
این Microsoft Report Viewer واقعا کنترله؟ کجاست؟ اگه منظورتون PrintPreviewControl است محیط طراحیش کجاست؟

----------


## behzad_gh

سلام . این ابزار در ویژوال استدیو 2005 گنجانده شده . ابزار ReportViewer  در پانل ابزارها در قسمت Data قرار دارد .
برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت زیر مراجعه کنید .
http://www.gotreportviewer.com/

----------


## niloufar

سلام
ممنون. وب معرفی شده را باز کردم. یه نگاه به نمونه هاش انداختم که ظاهرا خیلی کامل بود. بازم میخوام روش کار کنم. ActiveReport رو هم گرفتم تا رو اون هم کار کنم. بالاخره باید یکیش را انتخاب کنم.

----------


## niloufar

در مورد نظر دوستانی هم که Crystal را توصیه کرده بودند باید عرض کنم که البته من با Crystal کم کار کرده ام و نمیتونم دقیق نظر بدم ولی آنچه ازش دیدم و باعث شد هیچ وقت سراغش نرم این بود که در گزارش های Static بسیار قوی بود ولی در گزارش های Dynamic واقعا ضعفهای بزرگی داشت که دیدم بهتره از ActiveReports استفاده کنم.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> در گزارش های Static بسیار قوی بود ولی در گزارش های Dynamic واقعا ضعفهای بزرگی داشت که دیدم بهتره از ActiveReports استفاده کنم.


*جمله ی غلط:*
چون من نمی تونم با چیزی کار کنم، پس اون چیز، ضعیفه!

*جمله ی صحیح:*
چیز بسیار قدرتمندیه اما من نمی تونم باهاش کار کنم!

----------


## meh_secure

> در مورد نظر دوستانی هم که Crystal را توصیه کرده بودند باید عرض کنم که البته من با Crystal کم کار کرده ام و نمیتونم دقیق نظر بدم ولی آنچه ازش دیدم و باعث شد هیچ وقت سراغش نرم این بود که در گزارش های Static بسیار قوی بود ولی در گزارش های Dynamic واقعا ضعفهای بزرگی داشت که دیدم بهتره از ActiveReports استفاده کنم.


باهمین کریستال ضعیف(به قول شما) می توان برنامه ای نوشت که کاربر خودش بتونه جای فیلدها و ... رو عوض کنه و این چیزیه که من عینا با اون کار کردم. در مورد فرمول های کریستال هم بگم که کارهای غیرممکن در گزارش گیری رو ممکن میکنه. :چشمک:

----------


## niloufar

> *جمله ی غلط:*
> چون من نمی تونم با چیزی کار کنم، پس اون چیز، ضعیفه!
> 
> *جمله ی صحیح:*
> چیز بسیار قدرتمندیه اما من نمی تونم باهاش کار کنم!


سلام
:- )    :- )      :- )
شاید! اینم نظری! حالا ما با این ActiveReports بیشتر حال کردیم دیگه :- )  بی خیال :- )  ایشاالله با فرمایش شما و دوست دیگمون، ما هم میریم یه ذره اطلاعاتمونو بیشتر میکنیم که بهش علاقه مند بشیم :- )   شایدم یه روز ما هم مثل آقای راد باکلاس شدیم و حال همه رو گرفتیم :- )
:- )    :- )      :- )

----------


## programmermp

> باهمین کریستال ضعیف(به قول شما) می توان برنامه ای نوشت که کاربر خودش بتونه جای فیلدها و ... رو عوض کنه و این چیزیه که من عینا با اون کار کردم. در مورد فرمول های کریستال هم بگم که کارهای غیرممکن در گزارش گیری رو ممکن میکنه.



با سلام

اگه امکانش هست در مورد فرمول های کریستال ریپورت که می تونه جای فیلدها را عوض کنه
توضیح بدهید

با تشکر

----------


## meh_secure

منظورتون موقعیت مکانی فیلدهاست یا .... ؟من متوجه نشدم.

----------


## ir_ali_s

اگه کریستال ریپورت قدرتمنده چطوری می توان از اشکال گرافیکی مثل نیم دایره در ان استفاده
کرد ؟

----------


## meh_secure

شما می توانید اشکال را بصورت عکس به گزارش بفرستید.

----------

